# Furry Minecraft Server! play.fauxpaws.com (1.13.1)



## R176 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hey! R176 here, and we've been working really hard on a brand new furry-based minecraft server over the last few weeks, and we're looking to expand our friendly little community! 

Allow me to introduce Faux Paws!





Currently we are running on Minecraft version 1.13.1 with plans to update to 1.13.2 very soon. We offer a mostly-vanilla Minecraft experience, as well as some fun useful survival warps and future mini-games in the works for when you need a break from surviving!

We have a handful of lightweight plugins that allow: 
Player shops where you can buy and sell items with Paws, our server currency. 
Claim creation to keep your builds and items safe. 
A handy disenchant command that costs experience to take enchantments off items. 
No phantoms!
Other handy quality-of-life enhancements. 

Upon joining, we only ask that you be friendly, respectful to others, and check out our /rules!
Check out our website for more details, and links to our Discord channel and Telegram group.

Our community welcomes you -- friendship and adventure await on Faux Paws!


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 28, 2018)

Gonna take a look soon


----------



## R176 (Oct 28, 2018)

ShardOfSloth said:


> Gonna take a look soon


Hooray!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2018)

You know... been quite some time since I've been on a multiplayer Minecraft server...

Yeah, give me a day or two and I'll look into it.


----------



## R176 (Oct 28, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> You know... been quite some time since I've been on a multiplayer Minecraft server...
> 
> Yeah, give me a day or two and I'll look into it.


I look forward to seeing ya!


----------



## R176 (Nov 12, 2018)

Just a quick bump! We've now got a brand new spawn area complete with some fun attractions, shops, a wishing well, public farms, and The Golden Paw our new tavern complete with food and armour shops!


----------



## Basian (Jul 19, 2019)

id like to take a look. and make sure to check your messages cause i got a possible offer for ya


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2019)

Basian said:


> id like to take a look. and make sure to check your messages cause i got a possible offer for ya



R1 might need to take more time to answer as the server staff are in the middle of upgrading the server to 1.14 (it was on one of the 1.13 editions for the longest time).


----------



## Basian (Jul 19, 2019)

ok, btw... check message frosty


----------



## LadyDragoness808 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi, dragoness here, was wondering if there’s a discord server for the Minecraft,


----------



## Deegan Rin (Mar 5, 2020)

This still a thing? I’d love to join the server and the discord


----------



## Uesrnmae (Mar 29, 2021)

Deegan Rin said:


> This still a thing? I’d love to join the server and the discord


It seems like the new address is fauxpa.ws, so maybe?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 29, 2021)

Uesrnmae said:


> It seems like the new address is fauxpa.ws, so maybe?


They had a bit of drama at one point with someone locking out the original server, so the change of address suggests that they might actually be back.

I'm not ready to return (I was pretty regular right before the upgrade and the drama), though, as I've got so much else on my plate.


----------



## Lyyka (Apr 4, 2021)

Does anyone know which version of minecraft this is on? I haven’t played it since beta, and it’s very confusing that there’s two different versions of this now  I want to get back into playing!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2021)

Lyyka said:


> Does anyone know which version of minecraft this is on? I haven’t played it since beta, and it’s very confusing that there’s two different versions of this now  I want to get back into playing!


When I was on Faux Paws previously, they were running off the Java edition of Minecraft.  Java and Windows 10 versions handle things VERY differently and I know I play off of the Java edition.

I have no reason to believe they've changed that.


----------



## Lyyka (Apr 8, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When I was on Faux Paws previously, they were running off the Java edition of Minecraft.  Java and Windows 10 versions handle things VERY differently and I know I play off of the Java edition.
> 
> I have no reason to believe they've changed that.


Thank you! That’s what I was hoping  I might try logging on later then.


----------



## victorhodg (Jul 19, 2021)

What does it take to find the correct Mynkraft game server? There are numerous directories to choose from. A typical representative is the directory https://best-minecraft-servers.co/. Here you will find hundreds of game sites and be able to filter them according to specific parameters. The guide also offers its user's promotion services - you can rent a Minecraft server, add it to the directory and start attracting players. Minecraft is an exciting game, especially if you play it with your friends.


----------



## sofomon (Jan 5, 2022)

The primary and fundamental problem of servers with fancy architecture, strange as it may seem, is the uselessness of the buildings. Despite the seeming wow effect, spending your personal time there is not a good idea. It's just a glimpse, that's all. Some maps are created for "tasty" screenshots, looking dull and faded in reality. I thought so, too, until I stumbled upon https://www.servers-minecraft.org/minecraft-servers-prison/, where I found five of the best servers on the subject of prisons. Now I can not tear myself away from the game, given my interest in doing the tasks.


----------

